# ezjail and ports



## Matty (Jun 15, 2013)

Solved: ZFS exec=off generated this error*.*

Hello,

I just started with jails and I have just created a new jail with ezjail with ports tree. But when I try to build something I get this error error 

```
root@nzb:/usr/ports/editors/nano # make
===>   nano-2.2.6 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for nano-2.2.6
env: ./configure: Permission denied
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to eadler@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/var/ports/usr/ports/editors/nano/work/nano-2.2.6/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/sbin/pkg_info -Ea).
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/nano.
```

Any idea what is wrong? Adding a package with 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r
```
 is no problem. I even tried to nullfs mount the current tree and replace the tree from the basejail with a newly extracted one.

*E*dit: Had zfs exec=off*.*


----------

